# nitrofish's pics



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

let me know what you think. I have a bunch of pics, please wait intell I upload all of them.

heres a pic of my 29 gallon a 55 gallon and 2 10 gallon tanks. the upper ten gallon has a small rhom and the lower 10 gallon has a spilo. the 29 and the 55 have regulare tropical fish and a big goldfish.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

this is my 10 gallon rhom tank, unfortinitly the lil bugger was hiding in this one.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres my 90 galon tall from glass cages.com I have a large rhom in this one. the driftwood was from ebay


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres my 125 gallon tank. it has 6 red bellys in it. those 6 are the first piranha's I ever owned, and all six are doing well. they used to be in the 55 gallon tank.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres one of my big rhombeus


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

same rhom


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

1 more view


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres my redbelly piranha's, theres 6 total


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres one of my small rhombeus


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

same small rhom


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

last one, heres my gold spilo.

so what do you think?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

The dark tall one looks very cool. all in all they are great setups, it looks like your p likes to run into the glass because he has a growth on his chin, atleast that is what I see, I don't think my eyes decieve me.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> The dark tall one looks very cool. all in all they are great setups, it looks like your p likes to run into the glass because he has a growth on his chin, atleast that is what I see, I don't think my eyes decieve me.


 thats the way it was when I got the rhom from shark aquarium. its accually better than it was, it was all raw and gross looking, its starting to heal up.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Very nice fish nitro.

What size tank is that big rhom in?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

wow!! very very nice collection!!! hope my collection gets that big some day!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow thats a nice ass 90g you have...really nice fish


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

acidsurvivor said:


> Very nice fish nitro.
> 
> What size tank is that big rhom in?


 its a 90 gallon tall made by glasscages.com. its the same footprint as a 50 or 65 gallon tank only taller.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

phensway said:


> wow!! very very nice collection!!! hope my collection gets that big some day!!!


 my next fish is going to be a elongatus, eventualy I would like one of those.but im broke right now. theres so many piranha's I would like to get, but I have to pay some bills first. maybe next year.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pics...great Rhom!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice, which one is your favorite?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Wow! Those are some sweet fish and tank setups! I hope my rhom gets that big, maybe he'll actually come out of his cave. Hehe. I really like the 125g, that is one of my dreams! Sweet!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish and tanks.
wes


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wicked picks :nod: nice camera work


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

njpiranha said:


> Nice, which one is your favorite?


 ive grown very atached to my reds since I have had them the longest


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice fish, Nitro!!







Wish I can have hella tanks in my house. I especially like the RHOM! Care to sell it to me??


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Nice fish, Nitro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 all those tanks are in my kitchen too. I may be getting a large hexagon tank soon, my carny friend said I could have it after thier done with thier goldfish game. that will make tank #7 (not counting the one gallon tank in my closet). ill plobley put that in the kitchen too.my python syphon reaches the kitchen real well.

ill never sell the rhom, it took like a year to get one, between saving and getting suplys. traveled for 6 hours to get a special size tank(90 gallon tall) from glass cages(if you look at the tank picture reall close, the stand is accually my countertop, fits perfect, I added some trim to dress it up a bit. the silverware drawer is below my tank, and at the bottom is my tupperware







) it would be so much easer if I had more cash.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

That rhom is really nice. What type is it ? Nice collection also. Any future additions ?
Ta.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice collection you have, Nitro








Sweet pics!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice tanks and fish you have nitro
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I like the setup.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

sweet pics


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

DAZZA said:


> That rhom is really nice. What type is it ? Nice collection also. Any future additions ?
> Ta.


 eventually an elongautas, maybe next year


----------

